# Hardcore Gaming and Awesome Multitasking Rig - 1 Lakh



## ispyder (Sep 21, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: *I will be doing hardcore gaming (bioshock, tomb raider, crysis3, far cry, and all other FPS & RPG games). The screen resolution is going to be 1920 X 1080 and will be using my HDTV as screen. TV's model is Sony Bravia 40EX520 which is 40 inch LED TV. (you may get full TV specification @ *www.sony.co.in/product/kdl-40ex520 ) Also I'll be doing very hard multi-tasking (opening 20 tabs in firefox, Photoshop, and a game in Background — all 3 at once) So Basically system should be smooth and fast. Games will be played at Ultra quality and I don't want to see low Frames/sec.*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *1 Lakh INR can be extended upto 1,20,000 and around.*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: *I don't know how to overclock properly and also haven't tried once. So If I get a good guide then I will overclock  , and If not then I'll not  *

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: *Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit
*
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: *1TB - 2TB*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: * Not interested in buying a Monitor, because I'll be using my HDTV i.e. Sony Bravia 40EX520 and is 40 inch with 1920 X 1080 (Full HD); you may get full TV specification @ *www.sony.co.in/product/kdl-40ex520 *

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: *This is the first time that I am going to make my own PC, So I don't have any previous component. But yeah I'll need wifi support in my system.*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: *December 2013
*
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: *I will myself assemble it, and I have never done it before. So guidance might be needed. (In short I am = noob in custom PCs)
*
10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: *I live in Varanasi, Uttar Pradesh. Yeah, I'll be buying the stuff locally and may use online shops if I don't get it locally.
*
11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: *I will like to say that please make sure that everything is compatible with each other and the system should be really really very fast and responsive. I don't want anything which can make my games run at low FPS! Below I have mentioned a few things please take a note of them*
*Optical Drive:* BluRay + CD/DVD RW
*Keyboard and mouse:* Doesn't matter how good they are for gaming etc, they just need to be wireless and the keyboard's button should not be in the style which old keyboards have.(I mean to say that the keys should be flat, and not like the one that we generally see at Gov offices)
*Processor:* I thought to go with i7-4770K but if you have any other choice then mention it. Or if you can recommend me anything better than this.
*GPU:* I thought for Radeon HD 7970, but if you have any better suggestion then please mention.
*Mobo:* Asus Z87, again if any other better choice then mention it.
*PSU/coolers/fans*: I don't know much about them, so please recommend me something best.
*Case*: It should be stylish and should have most number of fans and more space than required.

I hope I have made my every point clear. If anything else required then ask for it to me, I'll be happy to give.  BTW Thanks in advance. Just to mention, please reply in easy language.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 21, 2013)

Core i5 4670K 15k or if you want COre i7 4770k for 23k
Asus Z87 Gryphon 13k
4gb DDR3 GSKILL RIPJAWSX *2 5k
GTX 780 50k or you can also consider GTX 760 sli for 40k
2TB WD BLACK not sure about this
Seasonice sii 620W 4.5 to 5k
Corsair 400R 
Keyboard and mouse 5k
Dunno much about CPU cooler let the say about it.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 21, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Core i5 4670K 15k or if you want COre i7 4770k for 23k
> Asus Z87 Gryphon 13k
> 4gb DDR3 GSKILL RIPJAWSX *2 5k
> GTX 780 50k or you can also consider GTX 760 sli for 40k
> ...



I have few question...

Why did you chose i5-4670K, is it better than i7-4770K?
Is Asus Gryphon better or bad than Asus Z87 Deluxe?
why is it much better to use GTX 780 for 50K!!, when I can get two Radeson HD 7970 for 60K and can use them via crossfire?

Don't take it otherwise but I didn't like the rig that you suggested. BTW thanks for giving it a try, I'll look for other to suggest me some.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 21, 2013)

Okay, my bad I didn't see photo editing stuff i7 4770K is the one to go for. I though gaming is your only purpose that's why I suggested i5 since there is hardly any difference b/w performance but nvm.
crossfire has microstutter issues and is not reliable AFAIK. So it's better going with SLI. You can go for GTX 770 SLI rather.
Yeh Asus Z87 deluxe is obviously better, I was suggesting gryphon for i5 not i7 my bad.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 21, 2013)

Nighthawk12 said:


> crossfire has microstutter issues and is not reliable AFAIK. So it's better going with SLI. You can go for GTX 770 SLI rather.
> Yeh Asus Z87 deluxe is obviously better, I was suggesting gryphon for i5 not i7 my bad.



But AMD has fixed microstutter issue, google it. BTW I was just thinking that which of the following would be best --> 2 X Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OR 2 X GeForce GTX 770 OR 1 X GeForce GTX 780 

All three of them are at almost same rate. So acc/to you which is the best as per my requirement?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 21, 2013)

amd rig
-------
fx 8350 - 12k
asus m5a99fx r 2.0 - 11.5k
8gb DDR3 GSKILL RIPJAWSX *  1600mhz -4. 5k
 GTX 770 sli  - 64k
1TB WD BLACK - 5.5k
samsung s40 pro 128 gb ssd - 8k
Seasonice s12ii 620W- 5.2k
Corsair 400R - 5.5k
Razer Arctosa USB 2.0 Keyboard - 3k
Logitech g400 - 2.2k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 22, 2013)

Spoiler






ispyder said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: *I will be doing hardcore gaming (bioshock, tomb raider, crysis3, far cry, and all other FPS & RPG games). The screen resolution is going to be 1920 X 1080 and will be using my HDTV as screen. TV's model is Sony Bravia 40EX520 which is 40 inch LED TV. (you may get full TV specification @ Archived KDL-40EX520 : EX520 Series : BRAVIA ) Also I'll be doing very hard multi-tasking (opening 20 tabs in firefox, Photoshop, and a game in Background — all 3 at once) So Basically system should be smooth and fast. Games will be played at Ultra quality and I don't want to see low Frames/sec.*
> 
> 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
> ...






*Option 1:*

Intel core i5 4670k -16500 
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -13500 
Zotac GTX760 AMP Edition 2GB -23000
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600 MHz -4500
Corsair TX750M -8500
WD Black 1TB x2 -13000
CM Hyper 212X -3400
Corsair 300R Windowed Version -5200
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB -3000
Logitech G400 Gaming Mice -2000
CM 140mm 2 RED LED Fans -1100
CM 120mm 2 RED LED Fans -900

*TOTAL **-94,600.*

*Option 2:*

Intel Core i7 4770k -22000
MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -13500
Zotac GTX760 AMP Edition 2GB -23000
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -4500
Corsair TX750M -8500
WD Black 1TB x2 -13000
Corsair 300R Windowed -5200
CM Hyper 212X -3400
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB -3000
Logitech G400 Gaming Mice -2000
CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1100
CM 120mm 2 RED LED Fans -900

*TOTAL -1,00,100*.

*Option 3:*

AMD FX 8350 -12500 
Asus  M5A990FX PRO R2.0 -12500 
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -4500 
Corsair TX750M -8500
Zotac GTX760 AMP Edition 2GB -23000
WD Black 1TB x2 -13000
Corsair 300R Windowed -5200
CM Hyper 212X -3400
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB -3000
Logitech G400 gaming Mice -2000
CM 140mm 2 RED LED Fans -1100
CM 120mm 2 RED LED Fans -900

*TOTAL -89,600.*


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 22, 2013)

Repost around end of October or Mid November,its Christmas that does a lot of good to the Hardware Industry.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 22, 2013)

ispyder said:


> But AMD has fixed microstutter issue, google it. BTW I was just thinking that which of the following would be best --> 2 X Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OR 2 X GeForce GTX 770 OR 1 X GeForce GTX 780
> 
> All three of them are at almost same rate. So acc/to you which is the best as per my requirement?



Performance wise GTX 770 sli > all of them. GTX 770 is a overclocked and tweaked GTX 680, while GTX 780 is on a new architecture like mini Titan. If you're comfortable with multiple card setups and it's hasells(Overheating etc.) then you surely go for GTX 770 sli otherwise GTX 780 is the one for you. It's really upto you.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 22, 2013)

770 sli is really very huge overkill for 1080p 
 :angry:

My suggetion:-

i5-4670k @ 15.6k [ or i7-4770 if you are not gonna overclock]
Asus Gryphon @ 13k
G.skill RipjawsX 8GBx2 @ 8.9k
DeepCool Iceblade pro @ 2.9k
samsung 840 series 120GB SSD @ 7.2k
WD blue 1TB @ 4k
Seasonic SS750JS @ 5.8k
Cooler Master CM Storm Scout 2 N2 @ 9.4k
Asus nVidia GTX760DCII x 2 in SLI or Zotac GTX 770 @ 44k and 33k respectively.
total ~ 114k now 
rest money for keyboard mice and accesories...
Razer arctosa/Logitecg G105 + CM strome inferno


----------



## ispyder (Sep 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> amd rig
> -------
> fx 8350 - 12k
> asus m5a99fx r 2.0 - 11.5k
> ...



Sorry I won't be going with AMD, because it's not good (as the online comparisons told me)



bavusani said:


> *Option 1:*
> 
> Intel core i5 4670k -16500
> MSI Z87-G45 Gaming -13500
> ...



Option 2 is good. but why 760!!! and that's also its not on SLI. So sorry I can't take this one, you may change GPU to something better, like radeon 7970 or gtx 770 or gtx 780 



The Incinerator said:


> Repost around end of October or Mid November,its Christmas that does a lot of good to the Hardware Industry.



Yep, I also think that same, now. 



ankush28 said:


> 770 sli is really very huge overkill for 1080p
> :angry:
> 
> My suggetion:-
> ...



770 SLI is really a overkill?(please define how?)  
BTW why did you chose GTX 760 SLI OR GTX 770  ...are they better than radeon 7970? I don't think that they are better than 7970....what's your opinion?
BTW can you tell/teach/show me how can I overclock 4670k?



Nighthawk12 said:


> Performance wise GTX 770 sli > all of them. GTX 770 is a overclocked and tweaked GTX 680, while GTX 780 is on a new architecture like mini Titan. If you're comfortable with multiple card setups and it's hasells(Overheating etc.) then you surely go for GTX 770 sli otherwise GTX 780 is the one for you. It's really upto you.



I really NOW have to do a deep search regarding GPU!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> 770 sli is really very huge overkill for 1080p
> :angry:
> 
> My suggetion:-
> ...



+1 for this config and for 760 SLI.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> 770 sli is really very huge overkill for 1080p
> :angry:


770 sli will give around 80 fps on crysis 3 on everthing ultra while single one gives around 45. So 770 sli is still not overkill for todays games and hard core gamers.



ispyder said:


> Sorry I won't be going with AMD, because it's not good (as the online comparisons told me)



then change cpu to i7 4770 and mobo to gigabyte ga h87m d3h. also post the website you used to compare amd and intel


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 22, 2013)

1.2L budget and you want to pirate windows. 

You will pirate all the games too right? A**hole

[If censored abuses are not allowed , please tell me i will remove them but i am just too angry on this noob because of which indian gaming community is not progressing  ]


----------



## Minion (Sep 22, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> amd rig
> -------
> fx 8350 - 12k
> asus m5a99fx r 2.0 - 11.5k
> ...



+1 for this.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 22, 2013)

GTX 770 is better then 7970 by very small margin...

*"BUT 760 DC2 SLI CAN BEAT "GTX TITAN"*
In many games it can beat titan by huge margin...
Again mark my words GTX Titan(its the best fastest available single card at present)
*www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=5149&admin=0a8fcaad6b03da6a6895d1ada2e171002a287bc1
*www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=5151&admin=0a8fcaad6b03da6a6895d1ada2e171002a287bc1 
*www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=5155&admin=0a8fcaad6b03da6a6895d1ada2e171002a287bc1 
*www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=5157&admin=0a8fcaad6b03da6a6895d1ada2e171002a287bc1
here is detailed review GeForce GTX 760 SLI review - Introduction


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 22, 2013)

these are why 770 sli is not an overkill. since he can go with one, why 760 sli.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 22, 2013)

At the time you buy your rig in December, the upcoming  amd cards and the nvidia top-tier cards prices will be stabilized.So you will have quite a few options with good prices to choose from.Come back around mid-november for opinions.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> post the website you used to compare amd and intel



well I didn't used any site for this, I just want to go with intel cause I am familiar with it. AMD is like a whole new thing!



ACidBaseD said:


> 1.2L budget and you want to pirate windows.
> 
> You will pirate all the games too right? A**hole
> 
> [If censored abuses are not allowed , please tell me i will remove them but i am just too angry on this noob because of which indian gaming community is not progressing  ]



Dude calm down, I am just a kid! I don't earn money(like you) that I can spend on purchasing these things! And I don't want to ask to my parents to buy me a game because I don't feel good about it. 




ankush28 said:


> GTX 770 is better then 7970 by very small margin...
> 
> *"BUT 760 DC2 SLI CAN BEAT "GTX TITAN"*
> In many games it can beat titan by huge margin...
> ...



Thanks mate, you made my points clear, and now I  may go with 770 or with 760 SLI ...hopefully with 760 SLI 



rijinpk1 said:


> these are why 770 sli is not an overkill. since he can go with one, why 760 sli.
> View attachment 12239View attachment 12240



Thanks  but may be budget can stop me to purchase 770 SLI! 



rock2702 said:


> At the time you buy your rig in December, the upcoming  amd cards and the nvidia top-tier cards prices will be stabilized.So you will have quite a few options with good prices to choose from.Come back around mid-november for opinions.




yep, I'll surely post it again at that time


----------



## hellknight (Sep 23, 2013)

ispyder said:


> 4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
> Ans: *Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit (pirated, can be updated)
> *



Fellow members, why are you helping him? He's openly acknowledging that he's going to pirate Windows. The the thread starter, you have money to buy a high-end rig but you can't spare about 7000 for Windows? That's disgusting.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 23, 2013)

@OP; if you can spend 100k for hardware, than why not spend 8k for the software too?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2013)

Lets stop discussion about OS here. OP, remove the *Pirated* related lines from your post by editing it.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 23, 2013)

hellknight said:


> Fellow members, why are you helping him? He's openly acknowledging that he's going to pirate Windows. The the thread starter, you have money to buy a high-end rig but you can't spare about 7000 for Windows? That's disgusting.



haha ...it was pirate, now not. Check again 



harshilsharma63 said:


> @OP; if you can spend 100k for hardware, than why not spend 8k for the software too?


Free-Ka-Mall   Now I'll buy genuine! Fine?



Cilus said:


> Lets stop discussion about OS here. OP, remove the *Pirated* related lines from your post by editing it.


what's the full form of OP? BTW now i'll buy one, will have additional 8K for it.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 24, 2013)

ispyder said:


> haha ...it was pirate, now not. Check again
> 
> 
> Free-Ka-Mall   Now I'll buy genuine! Fine?
> ...



*O*riginal *P*oster, i.e., the one who started the thread.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *O*riginal *P*oster, i.e., the one who started the thread.



oh ok ...can you suggest me some rig by taking processor as i7-4770K and mobo to be Maximum VI Formula.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 24, 2013)

ispyder said:


> oh ok ...can you suggest me some rig by taking processor as i7-4770K and mobo to be Maximum VI Formula.



No offence, but WTF do you want to for with Maxiums VI Formulae, run it with LN2 for a world record attempt?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 24, 2013)

OP there is no need of i7 K for gaming at all, For multitasking i5 is enough.
Why you want maximus VI :shocked: again you dont need it at all.


----------



## ispyder (Sep 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No offence, but WTF do you want to for with Maxiums VI Formulae, run it with LN2 for a world record attempt?



Don't know that why the F*** i want to go with Maximum VI Formula ...it had good reviewes so i thought. Let me tell you, I am NOOB in hardwares, so always suggest me better if I am wrong at some places. What is LN2? 
BTW which mobo will you suggest me then?



ankush28 said:


> OP there is no need of i7 K for gaming at all, For multitasking i5 is enough.
> Why you want maximus VI :shocked: again you dont need it at all.



Why acc/to you i7 is not good for gaming(please explain)? and which one of i5 will you suggest?

Have I made a wrong choice by taking Maximum VI Formula(how)? ...If yes then which mobo do I want(don't consider budget, just suggest the bestest best mobo! for gaming and multi-tasking)


----------



## amjath (Sep 24, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Why acc/to you i7 is not good for gaming(please explain)? and which one of i5 will you suggest?


This is why, check the gaming performance between two.
*www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1061&page=4

IMO go for i5 4670k


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Sep 24, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Don't know that why the F*** i want to go with Maximum VI Formula ...it had good reviewes so i thought. Let me tell you, I am NOOB in hardwares, so always suggest me better if I am wrong at some places. What is LN2?
> BTW which mobo will you suggest me then?
> 
> 
> ...



Asus Z87 Gryphon is a very good mobo(i5) at a very good price... And I've already suggested u an i5 rig.


----------

